#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  How to judge loyalty of boys?????

## vrishtisingh

Please express your views in above context????
Suggestions are welcome...........





  Similar Threads: Boys talking about LOVE!! ahahahahahaha!! Do not judge a girl by... Are girls smarter than boys? BOYS vs GIRLS! Who make better Engineers? IIT's might soon prefer girls over boys at the time of admission!

----------

